# Hello from Eire



## bobsymack (Oct 8, 2013)

Been hanging around here for a while now and I must say I have learned a lot "and have a lot more to learn" but never got around to saying hello. I am a diesel mechanic by trade and I love old engines, a friend introduced me to model engineering about 2 years ago and I am addicted since.
Hear is a link to my engines, they are a bit rough around the edges but they run.

http://youtu.be/Uql-eziuEOE
[ame]http://youtu.be/CDXxOehW0qQ[/ame]


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 8, 2013)

They look fine to me. 

I know about the addiction aspect. I too am an engine addict. Hi, my name is Steve Huck and I am a motorhaulic. 

Welcome!!


----------



## Maxx (Oct 8, 2013)

Howdy there, Bob.
Looks like a nice engine to me.
I'm new to small engines and haven't built one yet.
From all the studying I have done here I see my list growing for the tooling I need to get first.
I can see this becoming an addiction. :hDe:

Maxx


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 8, 2013)

Greetings Vince, from SE USA.

Where is Eire?

Your engines look good to me, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  I rarely see a model engine I dislike.


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 8, 2013)

Great engine Vince. Runs great. Welcome to the forum


----------



## bobsymack (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone, for those who do not know Éire is irish for Ireland.


----------



## Boaz Levi (Feb 3, 2020)

bobsymack said:


> Thanks for all the kind words everyone, for those who do not know Éire is irish for Ireland.



Hi,
Very nice engine builds  
Is there a way to contact you directly? (regarding the loyal cycle engine)
I'm struggling with some design problems with a project very similar to what you have done
And it looks like you have nailed it 

Cheers
Boaz


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 3, 2020)

Bobsymack--any engine that runs is a "great" engine.---Congratulation s.---Brian


----------



## a41capt (Feb 4, 2020)

I love the variation on Henry’s Kitchen Sink Engine!  Great work-around on cooling, carburetion, valves, and of course hit-n-miss operation.

Nice bit of engineering there, congratulations on a great runner!

John W


----------

